# What plating should I use on Eagle's blank?



## redfishsc (Aug 7, 2008)

Here is the blank I won from the raffle. The pen will be a modified Baron fountain (can't say exactly how I'm going to modify it just yet!). 

However, BOW is one of those woods that looks great with most any plating. 

Here is a poll: you tell me which plating I should use. Consider the red: I'm thinking copper or platinum. 

Either way this pen will be a display pen so I am not afraid of the durability of copper if I go that way.


----------



## stevers (Aug 7, 2008)

Dont see a pen.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Aug 7, 2008)

Tis blank where the blank should be


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 8, 2008)

I just fixed the goof------- sorry about that! The blank image is up there now (I hotlinked it from gerryr's post.)


----------



## mick (Aug 8, 2008)

Just MHO but everytime I make an Olivewood pen I go through the different platings.....and always come back to Black Ti or Rhodium and Black Ti depending on the kit.For some reason I think it looks better with the Olivewood.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, lots of folks going with the platinum, even though I tried to sway them by putting _copper_ in italics (I actually didn't mean to do that but that's what I got...)


----------



## alphageek (Aug 8, 2008)

I didn't vote in the poll... Since this blank will be 1 of a kind (since the odds of getting another is nearing zero - I'd suggest something like platinum or Ti.   I'd be afraid of the copper plating due to mixed lifespan review.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, y'all convinced me. I was originally going to use copper or sterling, but I think platinum is the better choice, likely will prove more durable. I just ordered the platinum Baron FP.

Thanks for voting everyone!


----------



## TribalRR (Aug 11, 2008)

I think it uses italics to show which you voted for.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, that would explain the italics AND my confusion. Thanks! I need folks to explain the simple things for me once in a while:hypnotized:


----------

